# Ear Cleaning Suggestions?



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

This is the second time to clean out Bentley's ears as far as hair removal... Omg what a wrestling match! I'm scared I'm gonna poke out his eardrum! I pulled most hairs with my fingernails but I cannot reach the ones in his ear canal. Any suggestions on doing this? He freaks out when I insert the Hemostat or the non-locking hair pullers! I clean his ears approx every two weeks just for cleaning but the hair pulling has to be done! I don't want to hurt him! Help!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Is Bentley super hairy in his ears that they need to be plucked? I don't have Lily's ears plucked, my vet agreed and she never has a problem. She has very clean ears though. Sorry I don't have any helpful suggestion, I use a groomer


----------



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

He does get a bit of hair. When I got him at age 6mo he had a lot of hair in there and a yeast infection. So I'm trying to prevent that again.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

If I pluck or even clean my girls ears they get an infection. I do not pluck or clean them. Just wipe with a baby wipe. They dont smell or get infections anymore.


----------



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

That's interesting. My vet said to keep them cleaned out. I'm confused now


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Like so many other things, it seems to depend on the individual dog. Hecuba, one of my minis, never needed her ears plucked. If I did pluck them, they would get a yeast infection so I stopped, and she was fine with some light cleaning. Jupiter does need his done, but not too much and not too often. 

You might ask the vet about getting a cleaning solution, the kind you put in the ear canal, massage externally, and wipe out with a cotton ball. Your dog will get rid of any excess with a few head shakes. Then you wouldn't have to pluck so much...a fair amount of gunk seems to come out on the cotton ball and I think it changes the environment of the ear so the yeast doesn't grow.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

My vet recommended Ketomax Flush for ear cleaning. I saturate a cotton ball with the solution, put it in the top of the ear canal, massage externally for about 10 seconds, and wipe out with a cotton pad.


----------



## glace (Dec 3, 2012)

My vet recommends leaving the ears be unless they are exhibiting problems. Her experience is that the irritation caused by plucking often leads to the infections that you're hoping to avoid.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't pluck my girl's ears. And Timi has the thickest ear hair that I have ever seen in a poodle, and small ear canals!
I trim it back a little when I am grooming her. Contrary to common opinion, I allow the water to run it while bathing (every 4-5 days). Let her shake very well when she gets of of the tub, clean with a Q-tip, and done - she has perfectly healthy ears, never a hint of infection.
But you know if you are going to pluck, you need to use a good ear powder, which will make the hair come out much more easily.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't pluck either...


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Me either.... Very mixed reviews on this subject. I clean me dogs ears with a wet/dry solution every couple of weeks. Shoot the liquid into her ear with a syringe and then massage and wipe with a cotton ball. She does have hair down in her canal which she scratches but it's too deep for me to get at in any case.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

The ear plucking issue is so frustrating, I have plucked Abbeys once, just a little as suggested by my vet. I don't like doing it and she hates it, so I haven't done it since and was feeling neglectful for not doing it. I was pleasantly surprised to read many of you don't pluck. 
When I clean Abbeys ears I squirt the cleaner on a cleaning pad and wipe out the ear weekly, should I be squirting it in and massaging too?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I put ear cleaner in Abbey's ears yesterday and massaged them, then let her shake before wiping with a cotton pad. Today after combing her I noticed there was quite a bit of wax on the ear hair so cleaned it up with a cotton with cleaner on it. Is that normal after cleaning/massaging the ears?


----------



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

I've ended up just plucking hairs that I'm able to pull with my fingers. So far it's working out well. Thanks


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I do pluck Hans's ears...I didn't want to, but if I slack on it they seem to get a little icky. He actually acts like he likes having his ears plucked...he stands there without me having to hold him at all. I'm not sure how I'd feel about doing it if he hated it. I also clean them once a week, and use swimmers ear stuff if he gets in the water (it is just the regular stuff you get at the pharmacy mixed 50/50 with vinegar - same thing I use on myself).


----------



## BentleysMom (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't think Bentley particularly likes it but has given up on wrestling with me and now he just lies with his head in my lap! Lol


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I dont pluck at all


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> I put ear cleaner in Abbey's ears yesterday and massaged them, then let her shake before wiping with a cotton pad. Today after combing her I noticed there was quite a bit of wax on the ear hair so cleaned it up with a cotton with cleaner on it. Is that normal after cleaning/massaging the ears?



With my girls, if they had visible yellow/red wax it was a bacterial/yeast infection. In my experience a healthy ear has but a trace of nearly colorless wax.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I hear dermatologist believe that plucking cause many small traumas to the ear canal which opens it up to infection. Thats why they don't recommend plucking, while others believe the ear canal can't breathe with all that hair. Some believe in only plucking out what comes out easily and leaving the rest alone. 

I pluck, its a sickness. In client dogs they expect them plucked, so I do unless they say otherwise. All I need is some vet telling them I caused an infection for not plucking *sigh*. In my own if they are thick then I pluck.. Eve is the only one with little to no hair so I don't bother.

For ear cleaners I highly recommend Mystic Ear from Chris Christensen. You pour it in the ear an it bubbles up all the ear crud, then you could wipe it up, but I just flush it. If they aren't that gunky or they seem to have an odor.. I suspect there is or might start getting infections, and use the blue power ear treatment.

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue Power Ear Treatment.pdf

Works like a charm!! I tend to add extra gentian violet myself and I have never had an ear infection, even tho I pluck. Even tho my three minis have thick ear hair and occasionally smell like they may get an ear infection. It doesn't cringe up the ear crud but it really helps with clearing up ear issues, and helps dry out the ear if you fear getting water in the ear during a bath.


----------

